# Sleeping Beauty... "Paris and its architecture"...



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Paris known as a sleeping beauty, does never assume its contemporaryness. Even if it offers masterpieces of architecture and major reflexions, there is still a gap between what we do and what we show. Paris is one of those rare places where Le Corbusier can meet Franck Gehry, Guimard; Jean Nouvel, Rogers; Pei. 
Let me propose some exemples which make me love Paris as an exciting place for architecture and I hope showing my photographical work you'll share my passion.

Villa Savoye - Le Corbusier - 1928









Centre Georges Pompidou - Rogers & Piano - 1977









Fouquets - Edouard François - 2006









Musée des Arts Premiers - Jean Nouvel - 2006









Bibliothèque François Mitterrand - Dominique Perrault - 1996









Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir - Feichtinger - 2006









Tour EDF - Pei - 2001









Ministère de la Culture - Francis Soler - 2004









Drugstore Publicis - Michele Saee - 2004









Palais de la Porte Dorée - Albert Laprade - 1931









Totem - Andrault et Parat - 1979









Cinémathèque - Frank Gehry - 1993









Grand Louvre - Pei - 1989-2000









Kiosque des noctambules - Jean-Michel Othoniel - 2000









BBDO - Jean Nouvel - 1992









Fontaines et Colonnes du Palais Royal - Buren - 1986


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow great structures!Shame London is building only boring boxes...Thanks for the pics JP theyre awesome - as always.
Cheers.

:cheers1:


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic architecture and great pictures.


----------



## Ore (Jun 6, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Great detail in their architecture. Love your clear photos unique angles. Nice job.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice shots ! Awesome pics indeed !


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

just wonderful... wonderful..


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

thanks so much !!!
I'll try to show more. Do no hesitate to ask me whatever you want to see.


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## win918 (May 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Paris' architecture is of course amazing, it aint the capical of 'chic' for nothing!


----------



## flyin_higher (May 16, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

JP said:


> I'll try to show more.Do no hesitate to ask me whatever you want to see.


Please post some pictures of industrial parts of Paris.:cheers:


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

JP said:


> thanks so much !!!
> I'll try to show more. Do no hesitate to ask me whatever you want to see.


En ce qui me concerne j'aimerai bien voir plus de photos (plans larges, détails extérieurs) de la Villa Savoye, du nouveau Fouquet's, et du quai Branly

Superbe série sinon, mais on y est habitués avec toi


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

... de Kurokawa à Perret, de Niemeyer à Portzamparc...

Institut du Monde Arabe - Jean Nouvel - 1987


















Pyramide du Louvre - Pei - 1989













































Musée du quai Branly - Jean Nouvel - 2006



























for more pictures : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382893&highlight=branly

Japan Bridge - Kurokawa - 1993









PCF - Niemeyer - 1965









Cité de la musique - Portzamparc - 1995 (extension 2006)









Villa Savoye - Le Corbusier - 1928








for more pictures : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10058455&postcount=19

@El Greco
I'm preparing a mix of my pictures of industrial Paris.

@Juanico
Je t'ai mis quelques photos du musée du quai Branly et te renvoie au thread que j'avais crée il y a un moment. Etant interdit de photographier l'intérieur, je n'ai malheureusement rien à te proposer.
Pour le fouquets je n'ai pas beaucoup de photos.
Et la Villa Savoye, je te renvoie au thread que j'avais crée sur le forum français


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

JP said:


> @El Greco
> I'm preparing a mix of my pictures of industrial Paris.


Thats great kay:

And cool photos again :cheers: What camera do you have?


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> What camera do you have?


Just look at this link El_Greco :lol: post #14 and 15
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382893&highlight=branly


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

My favourite is "Passerelle Simone de Beauvoir" kay:


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

:applause: beautiful.kay:


----------



## Manuel (Sep 11, 2002)

Lovely details and lots of refinement. There's a kind of uniqueness in these works.
And very photographer skills!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

thoju75 said:


> Just look at this link El_Greco :lol: post #14 and 15
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382893&highlight=branly


Oops  Silly me


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Paris and its industrial heritage.

As El Greco wanted, I prepared those photos set to show you Paris and its industrial heritage. 
Paris does not offer masterpieces of industrial architecture as London, Hamburg ... do.
In city centre, there is some workshops and warehouses mixing steel and stone. Outside Paris, many factories, gasometres,... were razed. Today the main surviving objects are preserved and refurbished being some new attractions : EDF factorie will host the new "cité du cinéma", les Magasins Généraux (warehouse on the Seine River, near to Bibliothèque François Mitterrand) the new Design and Fashion Museum, Halle Freyssinet a new tribunal, SUDAC is now a National School of Architecture...



















IMO the most interesting pieces regarding industrial heritage are bridges.

I'll try to do further another set of pictures. I'm sorry but I haven't enought pictures of this king of architecture.


----------



## GOMUS (May 7, 2006)

well done......JP


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

Great pictures !
@JP: have you already been to the Christofle factory in Saint-Denis? I have never seen it but it's supposed to be one of the most impressive Paris industrial heritage, like a huge brick town. Maybe you have some pictures of it?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome!I love old factories wharehouses canals and stuff.I also Love the 8th pic.The best of the bunch.
Youre great photographer JP.Big thanks for the pics :cheers1::cheers:


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)

My favorite pics are: 'Fouquets', 'Ministère de la Culture', and some of those night shots of the Louvre.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 23, 2007)

Paris should be the capital of Europe...

Best culture, best architecture, best nightlife and best skyline (by far).


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

thanks you so much for your compliments !!  

@Good
I have never been there... I also would like to see EDF in St-Denis... I really have no idea about its architecture...


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

You can see the EDF power plant when you take the RER C towards Ermont-Eaubonne. The environment around doesn't look inviting at all, it seems to be a real wasteland...I hope they will create a real neighborhood near the future Cité du Cinéma. 
As for the architecture of the building itself, what I can see from the RER is not enough to form an opinion. I should make the effort to go to the place...I found a link with some pictures of the power plant, mainly from the inside: http://wallace.morkitu.org/thumbnail.php?album=32
It does look interesting. Unfortunately there are only 2 photos from the outside.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great photos (as usual JP) and I share your love of the comtempory achitecture in Paris.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

La Villette :
Cité des Sciences et de l'Industrie by Adrien Fainsilber - 1980-86
Garden and its "Folies" by Tschumi (according to the philosophy of Derrida) - 1982/95. Those realisations are one of the first deconstructivist building.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Art Nouveau in Paris


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

merci


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Magnifique série. C'est le même immeuble celui de Guimard avec la façade primée et les photos suivantes ?


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Merci  
Ce sont les photos 11 à 17, le Castel Beranger.

Les autres façades sont signées Lavirotte, Perret...et d'autres qui ne me reviennent pas...
Et il faut souligner l'apport majeur de Bigot, céramiste, auteur des ornements (autant dire même des façades!). Toutes les céramiques présentes sur les photos sont à son actif! Y compris les motifs floraux de l'immeuble des frères Perret avenue Franklin (photo 4)


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

JP said:


>


Sais-tu si ce genre de fenêtres (l'escalier je présume) sont une des caractéristiques du mouvement Art Nouveau ? Tant au niveau de la forme voutée que de la brique dessinant des formes géométriques au milieu de la pierre. Je te pose la question car j'ai vu beaucoup de fenêtres identiques dans la région de Clermont-Ferrand, sur des immeubles des années 25-35 justement.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Non je ne crois pas. Ca reste une force assez courrante... 
Les motifs sur les vitres sont quant à eux caractéristiques.


----------



## Stradivari9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Wonderful pictures. You should take more, they truly are delightful.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

More of? Tell me what do you want to see! 


Otherwise some threads I posted here, maybe you'll found what you want 

La Défense, verso
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421643
Far East
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460903
Gothic Exotic
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462166
T1 & Granite
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=493365
Rue de Rivoli
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=496080
Paris IXe arrondissement
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=495566
Bastille Day
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498942

the mix 2006 : A year in Paris
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417437


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Fantastic series of pictures by a great photographer! Your pics show you do love Paris a lot.
Well I want to see old skyscrapers  well older IGH for instance.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Merci beaucoup Cyril    
Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour les vieux gratte-ciel


----------



## peter_panti (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, Architectural of Paris are very nice.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Few days ago I wanted to enjoy again of the sensual forms of Guimard's architecture. Many buildings of the french master of Art Nouveau take place in the XVIe arrondissement in Auteuil. 
A short walk from Avenue Mozart to Rue Boileau teach a lot about the origin of modernism. The quarter offers historical eclectism of XIX century as well as many avant-garde from Art Nouveau to Art Deco and Modernism. 

exemples of architecture without order


























































































Hotel Guimard - 120 Avenue Mozart
Guimard's house. Organic forms, fluids and sensual. One of its masterpieces.































































An interesting shot showing the evolution of Guimard's art. Both buildings are signed by Guimard. First one was erected in 1912, the second on in 1926. This is illustrating how brutal was the end of Art Nouveau in Paris. 









Another exemple of Art Nouveau by Ernest Herscher










Immeuble Jassedé, avenue de Versailles Guimard. 1903
At the beginning of the XXth century, Auteuil is changing. Many buildings are erected. The styl is often historical. The Immeuble Jassedé make the difference. It wear all the programmatic of Art Nouveau seen by Guimard.




























Hotel Danois - Audiger et Richard - 1907
An architectural hybridization between Art Nouveau and Orientalism.



















Immeuble de Guimard - Rue Henri Heine - 1926
One of the last Guimard's building. Intempting to follow the Art Deco experiment, Guimard is hesitating. We can find on this façade trial and error. Some kind of neo-gothic reinterpreted, technical experimentation, art deco geometry... and still some Art Nouveau reflex.










Finally...
Studio Building - Henri Sauvage - 1926
Moderism is born. This building wanted to look like artist workshop but it is in fact a prestigious apartment house.
Walking by the street, we can find the building quite uninteresting, probably build in the 80's. But being erected in 1926, it had played a role in the thinking of Modernism in Paris.
We can touch here the hesitation of the architecture between the nudity of geometry, asked by modernism, and ornament. Henri Sauvage find a curious way to wear the façade with this colorful ceramic. 















































Those buildings are not the most famous of this area, but they are quite interesting for who is regarding the thinking of modernism its roots and its evolution.
(Sorry for my bad english.)


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Uber nice close-ups! Congrats


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

merci beaucoup 

bon sinon ça s'appelle un sujet qui passe à la trappe...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Don't say this. 
Nice pictures of a beautiful district.

The homogenious city of Paris...an other false clichee.


----------



## LostinValencia (May 2, 2007)

Fantastic thread, I love the different architectures you are showing here. I have been two times to Paris and I have the most touristic views in my mind that are the responsible, for its grey-beige tones that Paris architecture is rather homogenic, but not. I know that I had little time to enjoy and explore Paris as I would have liked


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Some Art Nouveau details. If you're interested in, do not hesitate to ask for some informations (adresses, architects, dates,...)


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

ingenious!!!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Last Guimard's building erected in 1928. Art Nouveau was abandonned. The architect choose to mix gothic revival and art deco. That was not a brillant success...




























Jardins Albert Kahn





































various architectures around rue Raynouard and rue de la Pompe : Eclectism, Art Deco, Modernism


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Amazing! Good architecture is more enjoyable with pictures like these...!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

The "cité universitaire" in the XIV arrondissement... one country, one house, one style. This area has been built since the 20's. Some prestigious architect as Laprade, Dudok, Le Corbusier or Claude Parent realized there masterpieces of architecture of the XXth.



















Dudok - College of Netherlands


























































































































































Two kind of brutalism :

The structural brutalism of the House of Iran by Claude Parent



















Brutalism aesthetic of the House of Brazil by Le Corbusier


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for the amazing shots, it helps to seize the architectural diversity of Paris, which is not that remarkable from street level. At last you took pictures of cité universitaire ! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics - very nice :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Mouth watering photography.. so very beautiful!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

thanks !!!


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

In the XVIIth arrondissement an Art Deco area was developed along the ring road. 


































































































































































































































Pierre Patout









Pierre Patout









Ste Odile - Jacques Barge - 1934-1946


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks.
I don't really know the 17th arrondissement excepted around Avenue Ternes.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Some details of the Hotel de Cluny and its Chapel


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Grande Arche




























two new buildings in Paris

Hotel - Avenue de Wagram - Portzamparc



















social housing - rue de Turenne - Chartier Corbasson


----------



## archimonde (May 23, 2008)

WOW!!! Magnifiques, comme toujours 

But i dont understand why "sleeping"? 
I want many addresses. Where is situated tne Hotel the Cluny? I know in Paris, but where exactely?


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm surprised that you don't know this place. Nowadays, it's the "Musée national du Moyen Âge".
http://maps.google.fr/maps/ms?hl=fr...d=107739061473361569091.0004643273a189901d75b


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

On appréciera encore mieux l'hotel Wagram quand les immondes pancartes devant auront disparu.
Sinon j'aime particulièrement celle-ci :

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3627/3323415151_b018e41ec7_o.jpg


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

C'est la cata archimonde! Tu reconnais pas beaubourg et tu ne connais pas Cluny! 
Pourquoi Sleeping... (d'ailleurs c'est plutôt sleeping thread... je devrais me lancer dans la photo de trous)...c'était juste une provocation à deux balles...


----------



## archimonde (May 23, 2008)

Non, c'est pas la cata c'est la vérité. Et pour être sincère, non, je ne connais pas Cluny, je suis censée connaître cet endroit? Parceque c'est un musée? et du moyen-âge en plus. 
(Il me faut beaucoup d'heures de marches pour découvrir tout à Paris et ces heures pour le moment, je ne les ai que rarement et je les passe à découvrir les rues de la ville, plus que ses monuments.)

@Alvar Lavague
Merci pour l'emplacement.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Excuse moi Archimonde, je te taquinais! Ne t'emporte pas  Si je connaissais l'hôtel, j'ai moi même découvert il y a peu l'existence de la chapelle...tu vois!


----------



## archimonde (May 23, 2008)

Je ne m'emporte pas (j'ai juste oublié quelques smileys), si un peu, tu peux me taquiner tant que tu veux. 
Et Beaubourg je connais bien mais sans les sapins rouges. 
Et ce Cluny je ne vais plus l'oublier pour autant. 

Sinon, elles sont neuves les photos de la Grande Arche? Ou encore une fois j'ai loupé quelques chose?


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

Ça vaut le coup d'aller à Cluny non seulement pour l'hôtel de Cluny et le musée du Moyen-Age mais aussi pour les ruines des thermes romains et les impressionnante voutes du Frigidarium.


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for these pictures of Hôtel de Cluny's chapel, I didn't know it either! Archimonde you should visit this building: 
- the museum hosts which is maybe the most famous tapestry in the world, the Lady with the Unicorn (la Dame à la Licorne), 
- it's one of the most interesting medieval private mansion in Paris ; Melville, the American writer, talks about it in Moby Dick, he was fascinated by the building
- you can see the therms, the most significant Roman ruins in Paris.

Now we are waiting for some photos of Conservatoire des Arts et Métiers' chapel as well


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Magnificent - awesomeness for sure  I like the Hotel in Avenue de Wagram - Portzamparc kay:


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

If somebody is interested here in the architecture of Paris...

Saint Louis church in Vincennes by J. Droz 1924



























and the Gallery of Paleontology by Fernand Dutert


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Well half of the world share the same pasion you have for paris and the other half simply doesn´t share passion for nothing....Congratulations for your beautifull pictures and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skumulowane Zuo (Mar 15, 2008)

Je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que je peux dis. Seulement - incroyable. L'architecture urbain a Paris est 100 ans devant l'autre pays


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

JP said:


> d'ailleurs c'est plutôt sleeping thread... je devrais me lancer dans la photo de trous


Restons poli. Il y a de la beauté partout.


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

Some pictures I took yesterday. Those buildings are located at the border between Paris and Issy, a suburb.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Tu pourrais nous faire un tour photo à Igny la prochaine fois ? Je serais curieux de voir ce que tu aurais à nous montrer de là-bas.


----------



## MikhailaS (Dec 22, 2020)

JP said:


> Paris known as a sleeping beauty, does never assume its contemporaryness. Even if it offers masterpieces of architecture and major reflexions, there is still a gap between what we do and what we show. Paris is one of those rare places where Le Corbusier can meet Franck Gehry, Guimard; Jean Nouvel, Rogers; Pei.
> Let me propose some exemples which make me love Paris as an exciting place for architecture and I hope showing my photographical work you'll share my passion.
> 
> Villa Savoye - Le Corbusier - 1928
> ...


Amazing!


----------

